# Madrid Hotel recommendations?



## frunzy (11 Jan 2007)

Hi All,
Heading to Madrid in March for a short break. In process of trying to book centrally located hotel. I've googled a few places and have come up with the usual load of hotel reservation companies trying to get you to book through them. I picked a hotel and have 3 different prices from 3 different companies for the same dates & hotel! Is there any particular site thats cheaper/better than the next. My head is wrecked looking at them but I don't want to get ripped off unecessarily. Another option is to contact the hotel directly. What you think?


----------



## Rachs (11 Jan 2007)

We were in Madrid for New Year.  Stayed in the Sofitel in Plaza Espana, very central, five minutes from the Metro and walking distance to the city centre.  The staff were very friendly and helpful.  Our room was on the top floor with a Terrace, which would be nice if the weather was warmer!  If you relly want to splash out - The Ritz (near Prado Museum) is really nice, but even if you don't, pop in there for a drink at least.


----------



## Rachs (11 Jan 2007)

P.S. I booked hotel through Sofitel on their website, it was €400 for the three nights, but I did book it about 6 months ago.


----------



## frunzy (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks Rachs will try them


----------



## jt_dublin (14 Jan 2007)

Hi Frunzy,
I've been to Madrid twice, last trip just at start of December. Both times I stayed in the 4-star Intur Palacio San Martin which is about as central as you can get in Madrid. It's in a quiet square just off Puerto Sol and is right next to the main shopping streets. Hotel is beautiful.
Hotels own website is [broken link removed] but I would recommend using a hotel booking site.

Both times we booked through . This website is for bookings within 21 days of travel and we paid Eur110 per night. 
If you want to book more that 21 days in advance, there is a link to another site but you will pay a higher price here. My advice would be to wait and try to get the hotel within the 21 days. I did both times.
I just did a search now as follows using a weekend at end of Jan.
Country:Spain
City: Madrid
Location: Old Quarter
Check-in 26th Jan
Check-out 28th Jan
Tick only 4-star hotels & Available hotels only.

Hotel appeared on page 2 of the search results.

Hope this helps! Let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

JT


----------



## frunzy (16 Jan 2007)

thanks jt will try it now, will let you know what i book. Thanks for taking the time to reply. Aren't people very good really!


----------



## jt_dublin (16 Jan 2007)

Sure it's great to be able to help. And what goes around, comes around! I hope you get the hotel. It really is in a superb location. It's also only a few minutes walk to Plaza Mayor and about a 10 minute walk to the Prado and the Royal Palace.

Best of luck,
JT.


----------



## purplealien (16 Jan 2007)

My neighbour just got back from Madrid tonight, she stayed in the centre and the hotel was €100 a room per night. She said it was really nice. I'll get the name from her tomorrow and post it to you.


----------



## purplealien (17 Jan 2007)

Vincci Centrum is the name of the hotel.


----------



## r2d2 (18 Jan 2007)

Folks.....

On the Madrid topic...I've been looking for somewhere for a quick 1/2 night break with Mrs d2 that's on the Aer Lingus cheap flight list and that we haven't been to before......What's Madrid like for a short stay ? 

Thanks,

r2d2


----------



## jt_dublin (18 Jan 2007)

Hi r2d2,
Madrid is a fantastic city. I used to prefer Barcelona, but after having been to Madrid a couple of time I've changed my mind. If you are looking for a great central hotel, see my recommendation above. It's got all the culture, shopping and nightlife that you could ask for. If you like late nights, then this place does not stop until the sun comes up!. Eating out is also very reasonable and you can get good wine for a tenner in the restaurants. 

jt


----------



## r2d2 (19 Jan 2007)

jt_dublin said:


> Hi r2d2,
> Madrid is a fantastic city. I used to prefer Barcelona, but after having been to Madrid a couple of time I've changed my mind. If you are looking for a great central hotel, see my recommendation above. It's got all the culture, shopping and nightlife that you could ask for. If you like late nights, then this place does not stop until the sun comes up!. Eating out is also very reasonable and you can get good wine for a tenner in the restaurants.
> 
> jt


 
Sounds great.....Going to book the flights now, thanks !


----------



## additional (19 Jan 2007)

http://www.madridman.com/ is very good for hotel/hostel listings. which has direct links to hostel websites.


----------



## r2d2 (19 Jan 2007)

jt_dublin said:


> Hi r2d2,
> Madrid is a fantastic city. I used to prefer Barcelona, but after having been to Madrid a couple of time I've changed my mind. If you are looking for a great central hotel, see my recommendation above. It's got all the culture, shopping and nightlife that you could ask for. If you like late nights, then this place does not stop until the sun comes up!. Eating out is also very reasonable and you can get good wine for a tenner in the restaurants.
> 
> jt


 
jt, that hotel you mentioned looks ideal.....€115 on their own website sounds good to me. Any of the other find a hotel type sites are coming in more expensive and Venere.com (the one i usually use) seems to have been down all day....As I'm bringing Mrs d2, I'd like to book a restaurant in advance for a nice meal....Any particular suggestions ?

Thanks again,

r2d2


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Jan 2007)

There was me thinking tha Dublin was deer & Madrid was cheap.  Surely 115 for a hotel is not cheap.  I believe in parts of france you can get a hotel toom fo 40 off season.  thats cheap.


----------



## jt_dublin (19 Jan 2007)

Hi r2d2,
Glad you like the hotel. Here's a great guide to Madrid and has many recommendations for restaurants. You might find something here.
http://www.maribelsguides.com/

2 Restaurants that I've eaten in and would recommend are 

Los Galayos
http://www.frommers.com/destinations/madrid/D3469.html

and Sobrino de Botin
http://www.frommers.com/destinations/madrid/D3471.html


These are only a few minutes walk from the hotel. Also, just along the same street as Sobrino de Botin there are some great bars, very old and traditional, and some have traditional spanish music and singing. They also do great tapas for lunch!

Hope this helps, and Mrs d2 approves!

jt.


----------



## r2d2 (20 Jan 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> There was me thinking tha Dublin was deer & Madrid was cheap. Surely 115 for a hotel is not cheap. I believe in parts of france you can get a hotel toom fo 40 off season. thats cheap.


 
"Sounds good to me " was the phrase I used, not cheap....This is a European capital city, it's a 4 Star hotel and two of us are staying...Dublin is indeed dear, particularly if you buy Venison


----------



## r2d2 (20 Jan 2007)

jt_dublin said:


> Hi r2d2,
> Glad you like the hotel. Here's a great guide to Madrid and has many recommendations for restaurants. You might find something here.
> http://www.maribelsguides.com/
> 
> ...


 
Very much appreciated jt


----------



## jt_dublin (20 Jan 2007)

Glad to be of help. Hope you've a great time.


----------



## Happy Girl (3 Jun 2007)

purplealien said:


> Vincci Centrum is the name of the hotel.


Just looking at booking hotel in central Madrid for Oct next. Vincci Centrum is quoting 447.26 for three nights. Is it really worth that? Any other recommendations appreciated. Want something central so realise you pay for that but 447.26 seems a bit over the top. On the other hand I dont get away too much (ahhhhh  ) and maybe that is the going rate for city hotels.


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Jul 2007)

Not heading to Madrid til beginning October and have gone online to all above mentioned hotels which are unavailable for then. Is there something happening that weekend (5th Oct) or is it usually that difficult to get accommodation in cities. Any further recommendations? Want something very central (it's an awful job to carry all those bags a long distance after a days city shopping!!! )


----------



## sheena1 (11 Jul 2007)

Hi, I have just booked cheapie Ryanair flights to Madrid in October for 6 adults and I wonder if anybody could recommend a Villa/Apartment in Madrid or surrounding area? I have looked up hotels but we would need a couple of rooms and it works out a little expensive. Any help appreciated....


----------



## Olympian (11 Jul 2007)

Stayed at Sofitel Madrid two weeks ago. Just for a night. Hotel is fine. Was about 130 including taxes but had to pay at time of booking.

Hotel is 5 mins walk from Plaza de Espana which is one end of Gran Via. There is a metro stop at Plaza Espana so it's can be done with once change on the metro from Barajas.

http://www.sofitel.com/sofitel/fichehotel/gb/sof/1320/fiche_hotel.shtml


----------



## Olympian (11 Jul 2007)

Sorry just noticed the Sofitel was recommended already.

Could try [broken link removed]

They run a few chains throughtout Spain including Madrid.


----------



## Happy Girl (11 Jul 2007)

Have gone on Venere.com but not quite sure what area in central Madrid to look for. Looking for very central i.e. most landmarks within walking distance 10-15mins walk approx. Can anyone help me narrow down my search a bit. Basically if I were to go to Barcelona the main thoroughfare would be Las Rambles, Dublin would be O'Connell street. What is the equivalent in Madrid.


----------



## eiregal (12 Jul 2007)

I stayed here in Madrid, it's called a hostel but it's not a hostel like we know it.  Private double rooms available, very secure, excellent location and reasonable price too.  Read the reviews on Tripadvisor.

http://www.hostalcruzsol.com/index.english.html


----------



## lasno (12 Jul 2007)

I too have stayed at the Cruz Sol. I am reluctant to recommend it only because it is becoming too well known and often booked out!
A great choice and so convenient for everything. Spotlessly clean and very well run. Ask for a room on the main floor (third) as they now also use the first floor in the building and its a little noisier at night.


----------



## Happy Girl (13 Jul 2007)

Thanks folks. Went into web page and a bit off putting for 40+yr old to see "STUDENT SPECIAL" flashing on the screen. Just looking for reasonably priced comfortable central hotel in Madrid.


----------



## Happy Girl (20 Jul 2007)

Anyone stayed at the Husa Paseo Del Arte in Madrid (Central)? Need to book accommodation soon and want hotel which is very central so that I am not jumping on and off buses with bag loads of new clothes!!!!!


----------



## cch (24 Jul 2007)

I was in madrid at the end of June. We stayed in a lovely hotel, it wasn't the cheapest but the staff were lovely and the rooms are gorgeous. The website doesn't do it justice at all but have a look I would highly reccommend it. 
http://lascortes.madridhotels.it/


----------



## ragazza (25 Jul 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Have gone on Venere.com but not quite sure what area in central Madrid to look for. Looking for very central i.e. most landmarks within walking distance 10-15mins walk approx. Can anyone help me narrow down my search a bit. Basically if I were to go to Barcelona the main thoroughfare would be Las Rambles, Dublin would be O'Connell street. What is the equivalent in Madrid.


 
Hi, the equivalent main street in Madrid is Gran Via, which has all the shops (Mango, Zara, Massimo Dutti, H&M etc). I wouldnt recommend staying on Gran Via, because it would be very noisy at night.
Also, dont stay on the one the streets slightly north of Gran Via, since thats where the 'ladies of the night' congregate.

If you want to be very central (i.e. 5 mins from Gran Via, 10 mins from Prado/Retiro Park etc) stay near Plaza de Sol. This is the main square in the middle of Madrid, just south of Gran Via. This is a touristy and going-out area, so there would be some noise at night, but ask for a room on a high floor, or facing the back of the hotel, and you would be fine. 
Near Sol, you have the areas of La Latina, Huertas, Plaza Santa Ana which are full of bars and restaurants and night life.

I live in Madrid, but cant advise on hotels, since I never use them, but if you want more info on places to go etc, let me know!

Ragazza.


----------



## gobig (26 Jul 2007)

I visit Madrid twice a year and can highly recommend Lucios beside Plaza Mayor. You have to try and book in advance. Very popular with locals and tourists that know about it.
[broken link removed]


Champagneria Gala is known to be one of the best paella restaurants in Madrid and is near Sol


----------



## Bazoo (15 Sep 2007)

hi I have just read through this thread and checked every hotel recommended on it to no avail (no availability). We got a last minute deal to Madrid and I want to book a hotel for 4 nights from 25 Sep. have tried numerous other sites as well but am reluctant to book somewhere without a recommendation as we've been stung in the past. Just wondering if anyone else has a recommendation for a Madrid hotel not posted already that i could try? I'm also going to see if there's any other recommendations on other threads. Thanks


----------



## phoenix (15 Sep 2007)

Hi Bazoo

You could try [broken link removed] which also has a link into [broken link removed].

Friends of ours are just back and stayed in the High Tech President.  They have recommended it.  Not very cheap but that seems to be the case anywhere in Madrid.

Phoenix


----------



## Bazoo (16 Sep 2007)

Thanks a mill for that helpful advice Phoenix. we have booked a high tech hotel - this one

http://madrid.petit-palace-san-bern...te=09/17/07&citypname=Madrid&depdate=09/20/07

Looks pretty nice and seems to have reasonable services, free internet in room which is a bonus. Ended up being €141 per night room only through hotels.com. Steep enough but I suppose that's what you get when leaving it so late to book!


----------



## europhile (16 Sep 2007)

I stayed here.  €405 for a double room for three nights.  Central and very comfortable.  Right beside the Prado and the[SIZE=-1] Thyssen Bornemisza.[/SIZE]

[broken link removed]


----------

